# Introduce yourself here!



## chessie_system3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello all. New to this forum. My name is Justin. I hail from the coalfields of West Virginia. I model the Chessie System and C&O in HO scale. I'm currently working on my second sacred sheet 4x8 layout as it's my test bed to better my skills as my last layout ended up being torn down due to the nightmare of messed up track work and really bad benchwork. Lessons learned the hard way. Don't rush anything and have plenty of patience. Here are some pics of my current build. This is modeled off of standard C&O practice as best as could be accommodated. Took some research to get my direction for this build.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Your bench work and track look pretty good so far.
good luck on the build and keep us posted.
Is this a DC layout?

Magic


----------



## chessie_system3 (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a DC layout. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

